# Happy Thanksgiving, Canada!



## Frostflower (Jul 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian friends. Hope you have a lovely day with your families.

We celebrated yesterday as my brother and SIL were over. It was really nice to have them as we never get holidays together. My parents were here too. My sons are both away working, so there were two holes. Hopefully they will make Christmas.

Anyway, just wanted to wish you all the best.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!

We still have another month to go here before celebrating our Thanksgiving which has now become known as the "day before black friday". 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks frostflower. Same to you!

My boys were with their dad so I didn't celebrate. But I got some things organized and I sprayed my leather jackets and boots so for me it was a great weekend!


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Likewise Frosty!


----------

